# JSF nur im Kombi mit EJBs nutzbar?



## kossy (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute !

Ich bin noch recht frisch in Sachen JSF unterwegs. Ich habe bisherigen JSF Code in Verbindung mit der Nutzung von Enterprise Java Beans gesehen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob man das JSF Framework ausschließlich nur in Kombination mit EJB nutzen kann, oder ob es auch ohne dieses funktioniert.

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## maki (14. Mrz 2012)

Nein.

Hättest du aber auch selber rausfinden können..


----------



## JanHH (19. Mrz 2012)

Wobei die Unterschiede zwischen JSF mit und ohne EJBs beim aktuellen Stand der Technik (JSF 2, CDI) aus Programmierersicht relativ gering sind.


----------

